# What to smoke in a Poker?



## Trippmac (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a old Savory's Argyll Poker Pipe that I got off eBay. It's been cleaned now and is ready to be smoked. My question is, since it has thicker walls than my other pipes, what blend would it be best suited for? Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

most of the time i'll try a VA blend 1st in a new-to-me pipe since pipes seem to be pickier about VA's. since you say it has thicker walls, a VA blend would also be good as they can burn a little hotter.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A Hardcastle second should be a good pipe and unless the chamber is noticably small, smoke whatever you like


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a fairly big poker which I smoke aromatics in. But I go with the VA theory, I think with an estate pipe you want to smoke a solid VA in to help get to know the ghost in your pipe. If you throw in a strong Latakia or aromatic you'll never get to know the flavor your starting with. I find with new and used pipes, it's a case of getting to know what will suit her during the first 10-20 smokes, it's a bit like cooking, taste and season when required.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> ...I go with the VA theory... with an estate pipe you want to smoke a solid VA in to help get to know... ...your pipe... I find with new and used pipes, it's a case of getting to know what will suit her during the first 10-20 smokes...


Concur. I start a cleaned, reamed, deodorized and sanitized pipe with a half (or smaller) bowl of moderate Virginia tobacco (MacBarens Navy Flake lately, sometimes cut with some Carter Hall) to learn about its flavor and temperature profile. If Virgina tobak makes it too hot to smoke comfortably (going slow/slow) I'll mix in some burley blend and continue to march. If, after 15-20 tries it seems hopeless...

But, why worry? A big oldie usually handles VA (or anything else) neatly.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything you want, and lots of it! :chk

Poker's tend to have fairly deep bowls and thick walls - perfect for a VaPer or a straight virginia. Or a burley flake. I agree with the others that an English or an aromatic should not be used in a newly acquired estate pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

You know you hit on a subject that gets me going...yes there are general guidelines that you can follow i.e. tapered bowls for flakes, big bowls for hot aromatics etc. But really every pipe and smoker is different, so you need to bring it all together by testing and tasting your pipe.

For example if you like sweet aromatics and have a pipe that was previously used by a latakia freak, you need to 'convert' that pipe. So apart from alcohol treatment it's a case of smoking maybe a spicy navy blend like Plumcake or Dark Twist so it can progress to a full blown aromatic. It all about nurturing the pipe, persuading it in the direction you want it to go.

All due respect intended, it's not about saying, "I have a poker, what should I smoke?"


----------



## Trippmac (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you all, for your input and opinions. I have been smoking a pipe for almost a year now and have really enjoyed the slippery slope. Although, I still have much to learn about this hobby.

With that said, DubintheDam, you said something that got me going. Perhaps, I am giving to much thought to "general guidelines". I really won't know what I like this pipe for, till I test it. 

Cheers


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Trippmac said:


> Thank you all, for your input and opinions. I have been smoking a pipe for almost a year now and have really enjoyed the slippery slope. Although, I still have much to learn about this hobby.
> 
> With that said, DubintheDam, you said something that got me going. Perhaps, I am giving to much thought to "general guidelines". I really won't know what I like this pipe for, till I test it.
> 
> Cheers


The guidelines are just that, guidelines. Don't get caught up in them, they're very flexible...dub


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I still don't own a poker (althought I got an eye on a Barber B-Line - Dunhill second ???). 
If I already had one, I would probably dedicate it to Virginias, not only due to it´s thickness but also because I usually have virginias by the morning, while reading the newspaper and having a big mug of expresso (yes, I take expresso in big bowls :heh and that's when I need a sitter pipe the most... my little Hilson sitter gets smoked almost every morning.

I mean, you can also choose to dedicate a pipe to a specific type of blend not only for the blend's qualities but also for the way you feel you will enjoy that pipe the most. For example, if you enjoy reading while smoking a churchwarden, and if you usually read by night, dedicate the churchwarden to the blend you usually smoke by night.


----------

